
Tell HN: There's two separate products on the front page, huginn and hugin - jmathai
Huginn https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7585605<p>Hugin https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7585703
======
anigbrowl
I'm pretty sure people can see that for themselves.

------
krapp
And it's only Monday. Might as well be Wednesday.

------
digisocialnet
is it a coincidence or opportunity?

